# Can I buy a car in a car dealerships?



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

If my only source of income is Uber/Lyft can i buy a car from a dealership? I am thinking of buying a Prius if it gose good in Uber land.. /:0()


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

STOP. By the cheapest XL qualified vehicle you can find that fits within 2-3 years of your markets max age of vehicle requirements. END OF STORY.


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

Kdyrpr, what if you have a mid-cost XL model already? Would you recommend going for a Prius then as a secondary car (used one of course...no more than $7,000 USD)? I'm considering this since my XL model only gets about 18 MPG and most of my rides seem to be of the X variant lately.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberGoomba said:


> Kdyrpr, what if you have a mid-cost XL model already? Would you recommend going for a Prius then as a secondary car (used one of course...no more than $7,000 USD)? I'm considering this since my XL model only gets about 18 MPG and most of my rides seem to be of the X variant lately.


Stop selling yourself...and your car short...

Try to stay in XL only mode more...

They will see no X cars available...

And this will cause them to request XL...

Good luck...!

Rakos


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberGoomba said:


> Kdyrpr, what if you have a mid-cost XL model already? Would you recommend going for a Prius then as a secondary car (used one of course...no more than $7,000 USD)? I'm considering this since my XL model only gets about 18 MPG and most of my rides seem to be of the X variant lately.


I'm in the same market and drive predominately in Northern Ct/Hartford area unless of course I get a ride out of that vicinity than I'll hang around and drive anywhere that I get pinged from. Bad new in Hartford county is rates are lower than the rest of the state. Good news is that surge happens on a much more consistent basis. XL usage is highest on Thu - Sat night. You may need to roll up to Hartford or New Haven and work out of there.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

If you already have an XL vehicle that's mostly depreciated already use that . Even with gas closing in on $3 a gallon I still think XL is the better bet compared to buying a 2nd car and paying insurance on a 2nd car now if you can utilize renting the cars out on Turo then go for it . I alternate between 4 cars keeps the miles in check and I rent them out on Turo so if I'm not driving them they can be rented out and generating income .


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Stop selling yourself...and your car short...
> 
> Try to stay in XL only mode more...
> 
> ...


You're a genius! I didn't even ever consider going XL only...it makes so much sense =O. I'm totally going to try this! Thanks for jump starting my newbie brain .

Kdyrpr, I tried Hartford the other day and had two people cancel on me in a row. One was when I was right outside the building (made it there in 2 mins and didn't get a cancel fee). Maybe I'll give it a try. I had pretty good luck with Norwich and the casinos lately (first week was abysmal), so I'll just need to experiment more. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The only reason to be in X mode...

Is if it is really dead...

And you need to get on the board...

Remember...you can use both modes...

If you are willing to "no thanks"...

Till you get what you want...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

Rakos, you're one smart....baboon? ^_^ Thanks again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Stop selling yourself...and your car short...
> 
> Try to stay in XL only mode more...
> 
> ...


XL EXPRESS POOL.
$3.00 ALL DAY PASS !


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

It would be easier to seek an auto loan from your bank if they offer because they can see your deposits (hopefully).

Most dealerships don't really verify income in detail but they do pull your credit score.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

A lot of dealerships/lenders are asking if the car is being used for rideshare. They are the ones that know it’s a losing proposition.

I average 24 mpg in my $18k x, xl, and select vehicle. 80% of my rides are XL. 10% Select and 10% x. 

The reality is that driving areas and times that yield xl and select rides. I am able to operate at the $1.43 per mile select rate running all three platforms week over week. 

I run x on > the 2.1 surge or when running the destination filter to get where I need to be.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

the short answer is yes. I have bought 2 new cars and one used from dealers based on my rideshare income. You just screen shot your weekly pay and email them to the salesman and he will handle it. But the XL advice is spot on. You make more money driving XL. The waiting is the hardest part. People also tip better in bigger cars.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

I just did. Was in and out in hour and a half.


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

DEEP3R said:


> I just did. Was in and out in hour and a half.


What did you get? Just curious. Did you go with an XL-eligible model?


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

UberGoomba said:


> What did you get? Just curious. Did you go with an XL-eligible model?


No. Did not get an XL. Bought a Mazda6. I did not get an XL because most of them wer more expensive with more miles. I couldnt justify the extra cost and higher mileage in this market to buy an XL vehicle.


----------



## UberGoomba (Mar 28, 2018)

DEEP3R said:


> No. Did not get an XL. Bought a Mazda6. I did not get an XL because most of them wer more expensive with more miles. I couldnt justify the extra cost and higher mileage in this market to buy an XL vehicle.


I couldn't agree more. I already have an XL, but 99% of my rides are X drives and I am burning 2-3x the gas that I'd be using if I had a more fuel efficient car (saving for a 5+ year old Prius as we speak). Mazda 6's are nice though  congrats!


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

DEEP3R said:


> I just did. Was in and out in hour and a half.


what did you put down for Employer and Occupation? please let me know. thank you


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just lie and use a previous job experience and never mention uber. If you got decent credit and a trade in and or deposit, they are desperate for business too.

And always buy at.the last day of the month and preferably a dealership that has several of the same cars

I only use x mode to check why I am not getting xl lux calls lol


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Just lie and use a previous job experience and never mention uber. If you got decent credit and a trade in and or deposit, they are desperate for business too.
> 
> And always buy at.the last day of the month and preferably a dealership that has several of the same cars
> 
> I only use x mode to check why I am not getting xl lux calls lol


they don't check my emplyer or call them? i can get my 2017 tax statement


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not 100% sure in California but over here no. I think most employers only verify employment dates, if you can even get in contact with them anyway if its human resources.

The key is good credit dangling the tradenin and or cash, shows them you are prepared and serious and depending on the dealership last day of the month could be the difference of next level bonus or incentive for manager or finance guy. Be evil like me and go near closing time after you do homework lol. This way they may have pressure to leave as they may have had plans after work lol


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

They don't ask you to furnish several recent pay stubs, those tear-offs given to you by your employer with each check?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not in florida, but we are floridiots lol, I take it you never bought a car before, how is your credit?

I got pretty good credit history though


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you have enough money
You can buy Sheep at the car dealership.

With a horn.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I used to prefer chrome horns, but now thinking matte finish horns


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

i have bought two car before. I am just wondering now that i am only driver for Uber how it is going to go. 
I do remember they asked me for like 3 pay checks stubs. 

I want to buy a car because i am renting a car for 262 a week.

they also asked me to fill out the per-approval form on line. i got stuck on what to put for employer.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

How long was the work experience at the time when you bought the car? Again last day of the month they will borderline detain you and not let you leave the property unless you buy a car lol assuming they are proper sales manager and or finance guy


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

I had for 5 years work experience . with Uber right now i have 3 or 4 months .


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

Well guys and gals! I done did it! I got a 2015 Prius two with 34450 Miles on it! So you can buy a car just driving Uber!


----------

